# SG+ shoes



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Does anyone sell them in bulk?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Have you checked with Wizzard or BSRT. I think you can get them in packs of 50 or 100. Have you tried the ski shoes?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, as Yoder said, www.scaleauto.com sells these in 100 pair quantities and in copper, silver, and gold. I prefer copper because it lasts longer and is less likely to blacken. The SG+ ski shoes work well especially if you've lowered your front end a little.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Guys
I checked Wiz and Scaleauto last night. They have bulk shoes for Tyco and Wiz cars but I couldn't find SG+. Where are they listed?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They used to be on this page: http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/electric.htm

... but you're right, I don't see the bulk SG+ shoes there any more. The G3 shoes will work fine and maybe they'll cut you a deal on bulk purchases.

Lucky Bob's still has 100 pair packs listed for $65.00

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/tomy-super-g+-parts.html


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks AfxToo that will work.

Craig it is easy to turn the regular shoes into skis. Just flatten out the little bend and a slight bend to the front end.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I've been messing with the stock pu shoes on my G3's the last few days.Looking at the ski shoe you guys mention,and the stock ones,I would think the stock one would give you better rail coverage.

What makes the ski shoes better???? 
Not trying at all to be a smart a$$,I am really curious to know why.

Mike


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Mike, I think the stock shoe on the G3 cars is a ski shoe. The advantage to having a ski shoe is a larger contact area with the rail. The stock SG+ shoe has less than half the contact area of the ski shoe.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I thought the ski shoes were straight,with no bend on the bottom about a third of the way up from the hanger.

If they're straight,I would think that once the are on the hanger,they would be at such an angle that you would get slightly less contact with the rail then the ones with the stock ones with the bend.

I find this very interesting as it has been something I have been focusing on the past few days with the 2 G3 SS cars I am trying to build.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Tomy shoes come in at least 2 configurations, short step and long step. I prefer the long step but the short step ones work fine also but have less contact area.

Mike is right to a certain extent. If you are running a stock Tomy front end the ski shoes may have to be bent slightly to better contact the rails along a longer length. If you've installed an independent front end (or a stock G3 front end) or you are running lower front tires the ski shoes will work better and maintain contact along their entire length. On a SG+ or standard G3 (#901) you'll also need to bend the shoe hangers forward where the heel of the shoe goes in the hanger slot. Otherwise the shoe hanger may catch the rail. The improved G3 rollers (#902), the ones with the wide traction magnets and narrow rear wheels, come with the shoe hangers already bent in the proper way. 

When you install ski shoes on a G car, especially the limited travel ski shoes, slide the front of the shoe over the front retainer first and then maneuver the back of the shoe into the shoe hanger slot, using the shoe itself to compress the spring. This is probably the opposite of how you install stock shoes, where you hook the rear of the shoe on the hanger and then pivot it forward to compress the spring and get the front of the shoe over the front retainer.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I am running the 902's as well as a couple of the 909 poly mods,which are two entirely different animals as far as setups are concerned.The polys have enough downforce that if I put coil springs from a 1:1 car in the front they would still suck to the track.

All of my cars are setup with the independent front ends.I still have a ton of the stock shoes that came with all of the sets I bought to build my layout.Once that supply dries up,I'll give the ski shoes a whirl and see what I can get out of those.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Tomy Super G+/Turbo/SRT shoe tips:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

If you need tyco parts, rumor has it wizzard is gonna quit making parts an carring them soon, so get what you need, for armatures though slottech arms for the panther an T1 will work


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Slott V said:


> Tomy Super G+/Turbo/SRT shoe tips:


Thanks there Slot V.That's a couple more tips I was not aware of.

Mike


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Scott-nice diagram. A pisture is worth a thousand words.

Ordered a hundred pair from Luck Bob Tuesday evening and got them today. Pretty fast. I was surprised to see them in Scale Auto packaging. I first tried to bulk order them from SA about 6 years ago. After getting nothing but back ordered replies for a year I finally asked them why are they listed on their website. No reply but they did take them off the site. I don't know if they ever relisted them since I only checked recently. 

The gang comes over tomorrow. The May race is always SG+ Indy cars.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Lucky Bob is a great guy to deal with, though it helps that he is only 25 minutes away from my house. He has some awesome tracks and racing there is always a good time even though I only race the womps and 1/24 tracks there. You should see the place,
most nights it's packed, and the amount of parts is just amazing. Bob is super helpful too.


----------

